# One Very Dim and one bright plow light



## vffdoug (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a 2000 dodge ram with a mm2 fisher plow. I just replaced the headlight harness on the drivers side and it didn't make any difference. On the drivers side both high and low beam are barely lighting up, so dim even at night you have to look twice to realize they are lighting a little bit. I just replaced the drivers side headlight harness today and didn't make a difference. The passengers side is nice and bright low and high beam both. 
Please help.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i have the same problem with my western

do you have the iso mod? is it dim with both the plow and truck?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thats a grounding issue. I think they ground off the mount. So remove light and clean base. Also make sure you main power plug has a good connection


----------



## vffdoug (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re Dim plowlights*

I only have the problem with the ds plow lights being dim on high and low beam. I have trouble with the truck headlights at all.


----------



## vffdoug (Oct 23, 2008)

*Power plug*

What plug do you call the power plug? Earlier today my dad jumped a wire from the plow light to the battery ground and that didn't even make a difference.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

The one that has the 2 prongs in it. Make sure you have it greased too


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Also move the plug over to the other side See if it brightens it up. If it doesnt get a new bulb


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

You guys are going to get sick of this but did you happen to go to fishers site and download the mechanics guide?

There is a flow chart that will walk you right through it.

Okay, try this, your lighting harness is configured for a HB5 bulb and you have a HB1 bulb. re-configure the harness.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

romove the light and use wire brush to clean under light remount lights. If not problem open light check lights and turn signals for lose wires. If not buy new buls and see if that takes care of problem.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

let me know on this one...i have the same problem.... ull save me the trouble shooting time -


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

the light fixture has a bad ground. check the internal gound.


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

Had the same problem with my 2001 ram 2 years ago.....even had it at the dealership for another issue and they couldnt figure it out......in the end I felt REALLY stupid......(and lost alot of faith in my dealer) 

the headlights on our trucks are fused independently....and one was blown...Check your fuses!

I know, I know...."Can't be a fuse, its dim not out" ...that's why I never checked the fuses....when one fuse is blown, it backfeeds low voltage through the ground. 

I chased mine for 4 weeks, 2 sets of bulbs, 1 new bulb socket and finally found the fuse:realmad:

pumpkin: Happy Holloween....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Use a jumper wire and jump a good ground to the bad light. If it goes birght you know what the issue is. You can always run a wire from the (-) side of the pump to the plow lighting system.


----------



## vffdoug (Oct 23, 2008)

I have no problem with the headlights on the truck without the plow. My only problem is with that one plow light and when we jumped it with a ground from the battery it made no difference. I have already tried a new bulb and that made no difference. I worked on it again last night and the 4 port isolation module was warm on top of the 3 and 4 port. 
I wonder if the problem is the isolation module? Sometimes that blade hammers when raising or angling also, this all started this year. I have already cleaned up the mount to this plow light and everything is got plenty of dieelectric grease. Plow has also always been stored inside when no in use.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Check for power at the connection at the truck. Check the continuity from the light socket to the truck socket. Somewhere you have a (+) issue. Or a damaged wire / faulty relay. Salt water will cause major issues on the electricial not to mention it too can conduct electricity.


----------

